# Stop Flushing Stop Releasing, Please Read.



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Please *DO NOT flush/release* any *fish,plants,corals,inverts* and any aquatic life. Ecosystems get destroyed by the foreign eating habits and/or new life threatening diseases get released. (think of the pilgrims first introduction to the native americans) So please, even if a fish dies do not send it down your porcelain express. Simply wrap it in a paper towel and walk it to the outside garbage can (incase foul smells) or if you absolutely have to, return it to a LFS for store credit or sell/give it to a responsible home.(*you should not buy fish you can not properly house in the first place,so this should be a last resort regardless)

Here is an article that relates:
Newcomer to Keys is unwelcome, uncouth - Environment - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Good post and Good point...


----------



## Sucidemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw this on discovery channel where people were releasing snake heads into local rivers and stuff. and in Australia the Rabbits are taking over cause there are no predators for them. And Bullfrogs. You made a good point. 


Wi - FIVE! (its a high five over the internet)

lol 

and the wild pigs in hawia that are unrooting all the plants and eroding the island dirt away because they eat the plants roots and kill the plants.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

yes, all this is going to lead to is major restrictions on what we can buy for our tanks which we all know wouldnt be fun.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good information.


----------



## Old Man Of The Sea (Feb 12, 2007)

Decades ago, many hobbyist wanted some type of marine plant in their tanks, and the had no ideas at first on what they might have. Then one day, a new type of plant algae was invented, someone back then made a plant algae from mixing a wide selection of items in order to create one. Even myself back then had some interest in a marine plant, but I took my time in deciding to have it or not. I learned that this plant grew fast, extremely fast, and decided shortly after that I wouldn`t have it. 

This algae plant is the same algae that was spoken about years ago, overseas. That they only found one small sea creature who could feed of from this. Years after, they had to find away in how to destroy this plant, before it over ran/growth the ocean floors. 

Yes, if you any algae to dump, put it in the trash can, and not flush it into the oceans. Another was so many years ago, people dumped their lionfish in the ocean, where it never would ever be seen, not until some hobbyists didn`t want their lionfishes anymore.

Buddy


----------



## miniflea84 (Nov 9, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> yes, all this is going to lead to is major restrictions on what we can buy for our tanks which we all know wouldnt be fun.


Unfortunately if this happens its likely that the catfish, so to speak, will already be out of the aquarium.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

*i cant spell*

most of the alien species causing trouble in the uk are introduced by other means like the mitten crabs broght in with ship ballast water(now declared safe to eat in certain areas)

ps old man of the sea its this stuff your thinking of
Damn Interesting Mutant Killer Seaweed of Doom


----------

